# Grip safety issue on Para Carry 9



## Marty919 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping someone can help... 

The grip safety on my Para Ordnance Carry 9 seems to wobble back and forth (left to right) so it hits both sides of the grip as I carry and it makes a clicking noise as it wobbles and hits the sides. 

I am ALMOST sure this is not normal, but not sure what to do about it. It's as if it is not tightened enough.

I don't know anyone else with this gun, so thought I would ask for help here.

Thanks in advance.

Marty919


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Odds are that it's not moving side to side, but is pivoting on the shaft of the thumb safety, the "clicking" is the safety making contact with the arm of the sear spring.

Alll you need to do is flex the arm of the sear spring to provide more resistance on the grip safety.


----------



## Marty919 (Dec 7, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Odds are that it's not moving side to side, but is pivoting on the shaft of the thumb safety, the "clicking" is the safety making contact with the arm of the sear spring.
> 
> Alll you need to do is flex the arm of the sear spring to provide more resistance on the grip safety.


Thanks for the advice... much appreciated. Although I can very easily move the grip safety left to right, which I why I thought the clicking was from hitting the grip on either side of the safety... it does feel looser than I think it should... is this possible? Is flexing the sear spring something I can do safely (meaning not doing damage) or should I take it to a gunsmith?

Thanks again,

Marty919


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Marty919 said:


> Thanks for the advice... much appreciated. Although I can very easily move the grip safety left to right, which I why I thought the clicking was from hitting the grip on either side of the safety... it does feel looser than I think it should... is this possible? Is flexing the sear spring something I can do safely (meaning not doing damage) or should I take it to a gunsmith?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Marty919


If you're comfortable doing a full field disassembly of the gun, then flexing that arm should be no problem as it's probably simpler than a full take down of the gun, all you need to do is remove the thumb safety, grip safety, and main spring housing and bend the arm of the sear spring to make better contact with the thumb safety.










The bottom arm is what makes contact with the thumb safety, just flex it out a bit but make sure you don't over do it.


----------

